# coding posterior cervical & thoracic fusions



## tonirjeffries (Nov 9, 2007)

My surgeon is performing aPosterior Arothrodesis (fusion) of the Cervical and Thoracic spine. C4-5, C5-6, C6-7, C7-T1, T2-3.  What coding would be most appropriate. 22600 w/ 22614 x 4 or 22600, 22610 59 mod (T2-3) 22614 x 3.
Could this be coded both ways.  Thanks for any assistance!  spine coder


----------



## TBAUSLEY (Nov 9, 2007)

My neurosurgeon does fusion on a regular basis.
The most appropriate way to code would be 22600 w/ 22614 x4.


----------



## MelanieB (Nov 15, 2007)

I would code this 22600, 22614x4.  I don't think you can code 22600 and 22610 together.


----------

